# Can Female Leopard Geckos Lay Eggs without a male?



## MahoganyChicken (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi! I am a new Leo owner. I got my leo in may last year. At the time she was too young to for the store to identify her sex. So i just went with a boys name. But yesterday i took her to the vets because she had an eye issue (which is sorted now). Turns out she's a girl. So I renamed her Sky. Anyway. I was wondering if female geckos can lay eggs without a male? I have no other reptiles in the house. Just my 1 female leo. I just read that they can lay infertile eggs. Is this true? And by the way she is 15 months old. Thanks!


----------



## Si4Geckos (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes it can happen. Like you say they'll be 'duds' (infertile) but females can lay them without the presence of the male.


----------



## morrismorphs (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes i have seen this before in mine. It was 2 eggs and both were infertile

Sent from my GT-S6810P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep, happened to me  duds... She never bothered again either


----------



## MahoganyChicken (Mar 28, 2014)

Will they definitely lay eggs? cos it will creep my mum out if she does lol


----------

